# Crappie smash



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Crappie on fire.Went to Deer Creek met my brother for a few hours Couldn’t keep them off the hook .Non stop action crappie tubes 18” under float.Cast and jiggle fish on 4 of us kept 58


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

So were they in the shallows yet or are they still out in pre spawn stage. I was thinking bout going there tomm. Just like to have an idea were to target


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crappie55 said:


> So were they in the shallows yet or are they still out in pre spawn stage. I was thinking bout going there tomm. Just like to have an idea were to target


18" under a float tell me they was shallow.
Some of these local lakes have really good cold water shallow water crappie fishing. 
I think the key is finding wood close to where creek channels hug the bank.


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> 18" under a float tell me they was shallow.
> Some of these local lakes have really good cold water shallow water crappie fishing.
> I think the key is finding wood close to where creek channels hug the bank.


They were in the creek marina area .Maybe up and muddy.If so check further up .I don’t know when they start holding water .I do know it is soon.Shallow they were temp getting close to spawn .This cold weather may push them back to lake though


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Damn man those are some dandies'!!!! I wish someone would give that much info on fishing for Blue Cats at hoover.... LMAO


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Guys I appreciate all the advice heading out tonite il let you no how it goes


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

catfish_1999 said:


> Damn man those are some dandies'!!!! I wish someone would give that much info on fishing for Blue Cats at hoover.... LMAO


Troll a nightcrawler harness 1 or 2 miles per hour about 6 to 10 feet deep. I caught 14 last year fishing for saugeye. 4 where over 9#. That was out of about 10 trips. 6 hour days mixed 50% with spider rigging crappie.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bluegill Bill - Nice job on the slabs - I have only had a chance to get out on the boat once a couple weeks ago before my sons baseball season started. We did pretty good as well - Different lake but pretty much the same pattern. I was using minnows and then switched to a 1/32 chartreuse jig.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Any one no were i can put my 2 man pontoon boat in deer creek with the water as low as it is? I really want to get it on lake an caught some crappie I ended up at Madison lake last week an caught some small ones but I wanna get on deer creek


----------

